# Spouse Visa 309 Fees Payment For Pakistani Applicant



## kanwal (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi all

Its my first post here and I am looking forward for some urgent help from you guys .. I was recently get married with Australian PR (my hubby is also Pakistani living in OZ for around 1.5 years now) .. we had prepared almost all the documents which are required in Checklist and we also are aware that we are required to file the Partner Visa Application to Bangkok now but one thing which is confusing us now is the Fees payment as we are thinking of filing the case directly to Thailand for Partner visa (currently located in Pakistan) .. can someone here please explain how to pay the fees (i mean whether in Pakistani Rupees or in Thai Currency) and which courier they uses to send the all the papers and documents from Pakistan ? Also in form 47SP qu. 92). How can I complete this section for a payment method of bank draft? I am aware that the Australian High Commission in Islamabad or Australian High Commission Bangkok will only accept a bank draft. There is no bank draft option in this question. 

Looking forward for quick information guys as i am getting quite anxious before sending all the documents (if u have any additional tips before sending papers please share that as well)

Thanks in advance


----------



## khan_2011 (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi, 

I have same question what u asked, can you please guide me to whom and how u pay the spouse visa fee?

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Khan



kanwal said:


> Hi all
> 
> Its my first post here and I am looking forward for some urgent help from you guys .. I was recently get married with Australian PR (my hubby is also Pakistani living in OZ for around 1.5 years now) .. we had prepared almost all the documents which are required in Checklist and we also are aware that we are required to file the Partner Visa Application to Bangkok now but one thing which is confusing us now is the Fees payment as we are thinking of filing the case directly to Thailand for Partner visa (currently located in Pakistan) .. can someone here please explain how to pay the fees (i mean whether in Pakistani Rupees or in Thai Currency) and which courier they uses to send the all the papers and documents from Pakistan ? Also in form 47SP qu. 92). How can I complete this section for a payment method of bank draft? I am aware that the Australian High Commission in Islamabad or Australian High Commission Bangkok will only accept a bank draft. There is no bank draft option in this question.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi guys,

Its always nice to find fellow Pakistanis around. I am not familiar with the spouse application process but I DO know this - for the 175 GSM application, if you are lodging a paper based application (as opposed to internet based), you can send the bank draft in Pakistani rupees to the Australian High Commission in Islamabad along with a covering letter to explain which visa you are filing. The standard amount in Pakistani rupees are also given the DIAC website so the bank draft should be for that fixed amount. The High Commission in Islamabad will return a receipt to you which you can then send along with the form. Look at the website for you visa and see if you are able to do something similar. Could you please tell us all in a reply message what options the application form itself contains???


----------

